# Come down in price



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

Nothing new at all, everything online has come down in price around that much.

I remember when it would cost $120 just to get online with a domain registration - now its just $5.95 at places like vertical host and DELETED

THIS POST HAS BEEN AMENDED AS IT IS BREACH OF FORUM RULES


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

cro - was this a reply to something?
Can I move it anywhere for you?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I think he has just been let out the funny farm diry....


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

If I were you, I'd read her the riot act. You just can't have the police acting like that.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

WTF is going on in this thread then?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice one DIRY :wink:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

i'm lost on this one :?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

digimeisTTer said:


> Nice one DIRY :wink:


  I missed it completly, one of the other mods picked it up 

Niave - moi?


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Strange things are afoot at the Circle K evil Ted.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

and the cow flew over the moon
[smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Yesterday indeed many important things were afoot :roll:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

The owls are not what they seem?

:lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

don't trust the bee's for they are in on it also [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

What the hell is this about?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

do not trust the feathered one........


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

:lol: Is it always like this here on a Friday? Can we leave early and go down the pub? 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

TTotal said:


>


Oh no!! the feathered one has arrived!!


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

imster said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ah, it is all coming true:-

Confucious say "a feathered one in the hand is worth a dabble in the bush".

Personnally, I like to dabble in the bush!

Jim. :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

"He's the keeper of the cheese!........and he knows it!!" [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Cro_94 said:


> Nothing new at all, everything online has come down in price around that much.
> 
> I remember when it would cost


Actually, I find this helpful. I too have had the pleasure of DELETED and also CENSORED but I must admit I prefer to use the old methods rather than the newer but cheaper new fangled methods.

In the end, you pays ya munny and ya takes ya EXPLETIVE DELETED. It makes sense to use the extended version though IMHO.

What do others think? REFERENCE REMOVED

No doubt, this thread will create a considerable stir and run and run.

Jim.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Jim - how on earth did you manage to quote the entire quote?

Probably ought to move this to off topic, but heck - it's Friday afternoon 
Knock yerselves out! :lol:

If it's still here on the weekend it'll probably go tho


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Jim - how on earth did you manage to quote the entire quote?
> 
> Probably ought to move this to off topic, but heck - it's Friday afternoon
> Knock yerselves out! :lol:
> ...


Very wise thought that DIRY.

I wonder if others have found this thread as informative as you and I?

Jim.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

at night every cat is black...... :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

bobdabuilda said:


> at night every cat is black...... :lol:


That patently isn't true. The lack of light reflecting off them may make them appear dark, but their natural coat colours still remain.

Shine a torch on one and you'll see!!


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Dont hate the player hate the game!!!


----------



## Kasperoff (Apr 11, 2004)

This thread is completly hatstand.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

It's the others I tell you, IT'S THE OTHERS

Nurse Nurse Help me :!: :!: :!:

C'mon luv let's go for a drink

Johnny get up it's time for school


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> bobdabuilda said:
> 
> 
> > at night every cat is black...... :lol:
> ...


I shone my torch on loads and all they did is run away. One stayed but he was black. He said "why are you shining that torch in my eye, silly man". I guess there's nowt so queer as folk but I did like his diction.

Hic......................................hic..........................................

Jim.


----------



## AudaciousTT (Jul 3, 2004)

[smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

:lol: I love this thread....its particularly good after a bottle or two of wine


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

AudaciousTT said:


> [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=skull.gif] [smiley=hanged.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


Not on the funny baccy again Audacious?


----------



## AudaciousTT (Jul 3, 2004)

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

AudaciousTT said:


> [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Don't like to be a pedant but haven't you spelt [smiley=freak.gif] wrong?

Anyway, not sure I agree with your [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=indian_chief.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] statement, a little too "on the nose" for my tastes.

Anyway, back on topic, I think the main reason for people rubbing their DELETED is that they derive some form of CENSORED from it. No doubt many of us do it but I wonder if the results will be more EXPLETIVE DELETED. In the end, blindness ensues and I defy anyone to argue that! PROFANITY EXPUNGED.

Jim.


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

AWHHHHHH YESSSSSS


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

TTotal said:


>


Nice dawgie......nothin' to see here..........


----------



## H (Jul 20, 2004)

WOOF WOOF ........................... How much is that doggy in the window, the one with the waggly tail :lol: OK guys leave him alone now, back to the funny farm :?


----------

